# Boston Police Officer Returns After Serving In Iraq



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_Litto Happy To Be Home With Family, Friends_

*BOSTON -- *From the streets of Boston to the streets of Fallujah, a Boston police officer has recently returned from nearly a year in Iraq with a rather unique assignment.

"That's why I joined the Marine Corps -- just to give back. I believe in my country, the flag and what it stands for and freedom," Boston Police Department Officer Richie Litto said.

But Litto admitted Thursday that it wasn't easily telling his wife and five children he was leaving South Boston for a one-year deployment to Iraq.

"I worried about my family, and I missed my family tremendously. But knowing this South Boston community, I knew my family would be OK, and they were," Litto said.

Litto found his community policing skills a perfect fit for the 6th Civil Affairs group. Their mission was building schools, delivering medical supplies and even setting up an 11-member city council.

He's most proud of the impact his unit had on children. They provided clean drinking water, computers and school supplies.

"That was unbelievable. To see kids, their eyes just light up. What a feeling. You can only imagine but to be there, it was just breathtaking," Litto said.

Litto and his fellow Marines did all this while keeping a watchful eye for insurgents.

Rep. Stephen Lynch visited Litto in Fallujah.

"The character of his job required him to go in fairly stripped down with only side arms and small arms to go in and negotiate over the table with some of the religious leaders," Lynch said. "He's just a solid guy, going over an above the call of duty. A typical Marine."

Litto has just extended his commitment to the Marines. For now, Litto's just happy to be home with family and friends.

"Everyone says, 'We prayed for you.' (The prayers) worked. Keep praying for the men and women there now. They work," Litto said.

Litto plans to get back on the beat as a community service officer by the end of the month.

_Copyright 2006 by TheBostonChannel.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._


----------



## pucknut (Sep 3, 2004)

I know this sounds corny, but this guy is what kids should call a hero.


----------

